# UKBFF WELSH - SARAH HALLETT/BODYFITNESS INCL PICS



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Sarah would just like to thank everyone for the countless messages of support yesterday, especially from friends and family but also strangers (now friends) who expressed there thoughts after the result.

It was nice to hear from the judges and respected individuals that Sarah could climb onto a world or euro figure/bodyfitness stage right now and place highly......but was too hard for the bodyfitness here in the UK.....which is strange seeing as the british bodyfitness winner has to then come in the top 6 in the worlds or euros to gain a procard!!!....but hey ho, if we have to we will take one step back to open the door and then 2 steps forward again......Once again thanks to everyone for all there support, was so nice to meet some genuine people yesterday.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks fantastic!!!!


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i thought she had it!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

looks spot on...share the same surname too lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

She looks awesome

xx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Saw some pics on FB! Very impressive! Well done! Does sarah not fancy a stab at NABBA trained where she would be rewarded for her look and hard work?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Very impressive


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Tania,

Really on a mission to stick with IFBB which is why we went for the IFBB Worlds/Euros look, which is where the winner of the brits can compete next.....get top 6 and get the pro card...so we thought that was the way to go. But if we have to change tact, be smaller and softer in the UK to do well at the british, and then get back upto world/euro standard to compete there then thats what we will do.....seems a bit strange though, youd think they would want a winner with the same look......as last year.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

wowey wooah


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

A great performance IMO.

Sarah has some cracking legs on her - very impressive.

J


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

bodybuilt said:


> Hi Tania,
> 
> Really on a mission to stick with IFBB which is why we went for the IFBB Worlds/Euros look, which is where the winner of the brits can compete next.....get top 6 and get the pro card...so we thought that was the way to go. But if we have to change tact, be smaller and softer in the UK to do well at the british, and then get back upto world/euro standard to compete there then thats what we will do.....seems a bit strange though, youd think they would want a winner with the same look......as last year.


Seems like a plan! Well at least you know she has/can get the size and conditioning needed for the Worlds/Euros. So looking further ahead to the pro scene if/when sarah gets her card would she then be happy to go back to the softer look needed for the states?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Martin nice to meet you and Sarah yesterday as i mentioned yesterday the first hurdle is the British so You have a decision to make to get through that hurdle and move on to the Worlds/Euro's....best of luck to both of you...


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Very impressive.


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks mate, great to meet you too.......Sarah and I have been looking at the pics all morning, and although I can see possibly why Jo took it due to her less defined look, I still feel Sarah should have got it due to symetry from top to bottom.....but we know weve got that side of sorted, we'll just try and get the definition balance and size into line now.......will be an interesting 5 weeks!! lol


----------



## Zee1436114538 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Martin, As i told you yesterday, i have been in the same place as Sarah being too big for my class, so i switch from bodyFitness to bodybuilding and love it, Why would you go for a look that is not accepted by the uk ? the rules are for us to abide by. you dont have to do UKBFF but you choose to, yes the europeans are harder looking but your first hurdle is the ukbff, i told you straight what you had to do and so did everyone else, if sarah is happy coming 2nd place then she will keep coming 2nd if she does not soften her look, i think she looks fantastic, but it is not figure it is a harder look she presented. Well done Sarah and you know what you have too do to win at the British you have 5 weeks to do and that is more than enough time. good luck hun and Martin it was nice seeing you , i hope i am not being to harsh as you know Martin its nothing i have not said to your face.


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Zee

Really nice to meet you properly too, and seriously Martin and I really appreciated your honesty...we are the same ourselves. Nope totally agree we have to tone it down for UK bodyfitness comps, and the next 5 weeks we will refine that as much as we can. If I can place high enough to compete in the worlds and or euros then I feel I can revert back to this look and do well at that level, thats the plan. Nabba trained is an option......but my ambition is to get a pro card and compete in the states.....will keep trying!! lol

Ps you looked and posed amazingly yesterday.....would feel totally inferior standing on stage next to you in physique!!!!

Sarah x


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

Awsome awsome awsome, balance shape separation the lot, well done


----------



## Zee1436114538 (Sep 11, 2007)

bodybuilt said:


> Hi Zee
> 
> Really nice to meet you properly too, and seriously Martin and I really appreciated your honesty...we are the same ourselves. Nope totally agree we have to tone it down for UK bodyfitness comps, and the next 5 weeks we will refine that as much as we can. If I can place high enough to compete in the worlds and or euros then I feel I can revert back to this look and do well at that level, thats the plan. Nabba trained is an option......but my ambition is to get a pro card and compete in the states.....will keep trying!! lol
> 
> ...


Sarah

You looked amazing so dont ever feel inferior to me you could hold your own on that stage hun, you have got 5 weeks and you have the tools and the drive to turn this around and i dont doubt that you will make top placngs at the british, all the best Sarah for the next 5 weeks , xxxx


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

She looks awesome, good luck to her:thumbup1:


----------



## flatout.com (Jun 6, 2008)

Amazing!!!!!

I'm so impressed with the improvements you've made in the last year. :thumb: Me and my missus have watched you a few times now and we thought you had it in our opinion.

best of luck for the future.


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Mike, Sarah and I were really happy with the way she looked and especially the improvements this year......Just a case of twaeking things now, and gain the ability to please everyone!! lol...say hello next time!!


----------



## flatout.com (Jun 6, 2008)

bodybuilt said:


> Thanks Mike, Sarah and I were really happy with the way she looked and especially the improvements this year......Just a case of twaeking things now, and gain the ability to please everyone!! lol...say hello next time!!


I will do mate, didn't want to hassle you, although my missus was dying to speak to her


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

ha ha, i know it was rather manic wasnt it!! lol, but seriously....we are so laid back, we're more interested in getting to know everyone and having a laugh than get involved in all the seriousness!! lol


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Sarah and Jo the top 2 bodyfitness girls at the UKBFF Welsh this weekend.

Another great pic courtesy and copyright of Eric Guy. Contact Eric at [email protected] for more info.


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Martin nice to meet you and Sarah yesterday as i mentioned yesterday the first hurdle is the British so You have a decision to make to get through that hurdle and move on to the Worlds/Euro's....best of luck to both of you...


Hi Paul great to meet you finally properly too........looking back we got what we wanted, invite to the brits so we have 5 weeks now to dial in exactly what they want....lets hope sarahs symmetry and proportions will do the rest for her!!! fingers crossed!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

You did look superb up there on sunday and glad you didn't take offence at the comments I made, i always try to be constructive.

Good luck and just think most people are upping their cardio now, so sit back, relax (not too much) and bring a softer look in 5 weeks. The judges will then see you have listened to them and that will only go in your favour in Nottingham.

J


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi James,

No offence taken at all, thats why we asked you...we knew we would get an honest opinion....a slightly smaller more compact version of me will be at the british, I want to keep my proportions and symmetry as I feel they are my strong point on stage....looking forward to giving the judges something different.

Sarah


----------

